# Chickens. Are they smelly, noisey etc??



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello

My children would love to have a couple of chickens and my husband and I have read up on them somewhat and think they would be lovely but before we make a decision i wanted to know from people on here with experience do they attract rats and mice? Do they make a lot of noise or smell and do they wreck your garden?

I live in a terrace house and like to be a good neighbour so if they did attract rodents or make a lot of noise i would probably not bother.

Thanks for any insights to real chicken keeping :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lovin'life said:


> Hello
> 
> My children would love to have a couple of chickens and my husband and I have read up on them somewhat and think they would be lovely but before we make a decision i wanted to know from people on here with experience do they attract rats and mice? Do they make a lot of noise or smell and do they wreck your garden?
> 
> ...


Yes they do attract rodents, but with adequate control the rodents (which are already everywhere) won't become a problem. I use poison. Most will wreck the garden and will happily dig up all your flowers and what they don't dig up they may eat. That said, if you go for one of the more laid back birds or one with feathery legs they'll do less damage, I just keep mine away from the important bits of the garden lol As for smelling, only if you don't keep the house/run clean, not much of a chore with a few hens. As for noise, if you don't keep cock birds then you should be okay. When they lay an egg they tend to make a racket, but out of my lot I only have one who is fairly loud, but it's only 5 minutes a day and it's not stupidly loud.
But in reality, I think chickens aren't that much harder than keeping rabbits with just a few extra attentions.
Yes they are lovely and the positives WAY outweigh the negatives.
Are you after eggs or attractive pets?


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Yes they do attract rodents, but with adequate control the rodents (which are already everywhere) won't become a problem. I use poison. Most will wreck the garden and will happily dig up all your flowers and what they don't dig up they may eat. That said, if you go for one of the more laid back birds or one with feathery legs they'll do less damage, I just keep mine away from the important bits of the garden lol As for smelling, only if you don't keep the house/run clean, not much of a chore with a few hens. As for noise, if you don't keep cock birds then you should be okay. When they lay an egg they tend to make a racket, but out of my lot I only have one who is fairly loud, but it's only 5 minutes a day and it's not stupidly loud.
> But in reality, I think chickens aren't that much harder than keeping rabbits with just a few extra attentions.
> Yes they are lovely and the positives WAY outweigh the negatives.
> Are you after eggs or attractive pets?


Thank you. No never even thought about them being attractive pets. Its for the eggs mostly but we love animals and they would be our pets too. I love to show my children where things come from (Not Asda or Tescos ) :lol2: So we grow some of our own veggies and fruits and they help plant the seeds, water then pick and eat it every year. I feel just gives the a bit of knowledge and responsibility but they are always, always fully supervised by myself and husband.

I was thinking of one of the Eglu chicken houses as being plastic i thought it would be more hygienic and easier to keep clean but they do not look like there is a lot of room for the chickens to walk about. Also will they be warm enough in the winter weather or would they need heating ?

Eglu Go | Introduction | Products and Services | Omlet UK Classic


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

the eglu's are an expensive bit of kit- but they do hold thier value and are easy to maintain.

Chickens dont need any heating in winter- they are fine provided their house is draught and water proof.

They make fab pets- but your garden will never look the same again :whistling2:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I misread the word "Chicken" as "Children" and was deeply amused for a moment ^_^;


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

ELZ1985 said:


> I misread the word "Chicken" as "Children" and was deeply amused for a moment ^_^;


 

I wont be coming around your place for a roast chicken dinner then!, just incase you make the same mistake! yum yum:lol2:.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

ELZ1985 said:


> I misread the word "Chicken" as "Children" and was deeply amused for a moment ^_^;


:lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lovin'life said:


> Thank you. No never even thought about them being attractive pets. Its for the eggs mostly but we love animals and they would be our pets too. I love to show my children where things come from (Not Asda or Tescos ) :lol2: So we grow some of our own veggies and fruits and they help plant the seeds, water then pick and eat it every year. I feel just gives the a bit of knowledge and responsibility but they are always, always fully supervised by myself and husband.
> 
> I was thinking of one of the Eglu chicken houses as being plastic i thought it would be more hygienic and easier to keep clean but they do not look like there is a lot of room for the chickens to walk about. Also will they be warm enough in the winter weather or would they need heating ?
> 
> Eglu Go | Introduction | Products and Services | Omlet UK Classic


Another member on here calls them egg-toilets. And I'm afraid I agree. Cold in winter and sweltering in the summer. Massive waste of money. Wood is always best. Chickens are fine in winter, they have feathers lol and crouch down to keep their legs warm.
If you want chickens for eggs then egg laying hybrids are best for that. Not the most interesting visually but normally 300+ eggs a year each and come fully vaccinated against all common poultry diseases. From £4-£15 depending on type of hybrid.
Warren (Commercial hybrid I paid around £4.40 each for mine)








I find these to be hardy, prolific and VERY VERY (over the top) friendly.

Attractive breeds include...
Pekin








Silkie








Orpington








These are pets really and tend to be cuddly and friendly. There are a million other attractive breeds too. But tend to have low egg production.

Then there are fancy hybrids which are kind of best of both worlds.
Some here -
For Sale


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Silkies feel amazing to touch as well and are a really gentle breed that love fussing.

Chicken poo stinks and if it builds up long enough it will hummmm. Chickens cluck and make strange noises but generally are not noisy unless they are frightened suddenly or being tormented.
Cocks on the other hand are a whole different matter, they crow all the time and are much louder.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Eglus are crap. Simple answer. 
Not designed with the welfare of chickens in mind (In my Honest Opinion)

You live in a terrace house. Hows big is your garden?

Is your house rented? If yes then is landlord ok with you getting poultry?

If house is yours or if landlord has said yes, then Check your deeds. 

Are you legally allowed to have poultry? as some deeds state that no poultry can be kept. some state yes to hens but no cockerals. some say no poultry but are clear for other livestock like pigs.

I have it easy. I have freehold, my house, no livestock clause just can't have carnies camping on my front and having a craft stall. 
We have over 30 Adult Cockerals. And plenty more growing on. 
And around 70 hens and 180 chicks/growers.


----------



## allsortsofrodents (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have 4 pekins, legs look like they're wearing flares lol. They are easy to keep, cheap to feed & do not make a mess around the garden & are very friendly even to little uns.

I have one cockeral who does have the chicken equivalent to 'small man syndrome' & starts crowing at 3am but I don't have any neighbours so don't matter 

The hens are only noisy when they lay, just showing off that they can produce an egg - don't lay every day all the time tho, sometimes it's every other but the kids love collecting the eggs.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice.

Lovely photos LiamRatSnake :flrt:

I have not even checked the deeds to be honest so i had better before i make a decision. Did not even think of that - thanks Pimperella. My garden is 6 metres wide but about 90 - 100 feet long majority of that is freshly been turfed! 

I will steer clear of the Eglu. I had read good things and for the price i assumed they were very good. To be honest i am all for wood - cheaper & i think it is my pleasing on the eye too then a big bit of plastic sitting in the garden. :2thumb:

Thank you all for the help and advise it is much appreciated.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lovin'life said:


> Thank you all for the advice.
> 
> Lovely photos LiamRatSnake :flrt:
> 
> ...


That's plenty of space for a few hens, especially if you let them have full access. Like I said, if you value your lawn go for something with feathered legs like Pekins. You won't get many eggs though. My hybrids don't do to much damage unless it's on fresh earth.
Why not build them a run, I mean what's 6 meters? 20 feet, even 20 feet by 10 feet would be a good sized run for a few bantams or large fowl. That way they won't squash your plants or scratch your lawn. If you do have a run though there's no point grassing it, my run is gravelled and it makes life much easier as I can just hose it down.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my pekins lay really well, they are very tame and friendly birds and ideal for a beginner to poultry.

full access to the garden wouldnt be a great idea tho if you want to keep it as a garden, they`ll scratch everything up and destroy the place. plus you`ll have poop everywhere.
why not make them a secure house and largish run, and let them out for a toddle about when you`re there to supervise them?


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you all. I think i will go for the large wooden house and built in run and then when we are about in the garden on the patio let them have a toddle about all over the garden.

I think after your advise and reading up i will go for a couple of Pekins. 

Would something like this be sufficent for all year round and give them enough space?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHICKEN-HOUSE...tZUK_Pet_Supplies_Poultry?hash=item27ae2205eb

Thank you all


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i only know one person who has bought these and he wasnt very happy with them, his 4 leak and he has had to attach tarpaulins to the tops!

also have a look at the big rabbit hutches with runs attached, i keep mine in those, they are ideal for pekins and seem to be cheaper that chook ones for some reason.......

and if you buy second hand, give the house a coat of creosote inside and out to kill any hitchhikers a week or two before you get any birds.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

In my opinion not big enough as they are 5ft x2.5ft and almost impossible to clean ( unless u have a small child to climb inside to clean it all out )


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you all. Off to have a look for something a bit bigger. Any recommendations on size for 2 - 4 birds.

Also can i mix breeds of birds or is it best to stick to one type like the Pekins. And is it ok to buy 2 birds now and then maybe 2 more birds later and have them in the same coop or would i be better of buying at the same time ?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

How about this one ?
its the upgraded version
9ft Poultry Hen Chicken House Coop Rabbit Hutch 109AT on eBay (end time 02-May-10 01:59:00 BST)


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> How about this one ?
> its the upgraded version
> 9ft Poultry Hen Chicken House Coop Rabbit Hutch 109AT on eBay (end time 02-May-10 01:59:00 BST)


Fantastic thank you. Looks great :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just get a shed. Build a run onto the front.
That way easy to clean and get in and move about in.
And also, when you have got a couple of chucks (always best to start off with 3 tho) and you decide you want more, you already have a decent sized house for them.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lovin'life said:


> Thank you all. Off to have a look for something a bit bigger. Any recommendations on size for 2 - 4 birds.
> 
> Also can i mix breeds of birds or is it best to stick to one type like the Pekins. And is it ok to buy 2 birds now and then maybe 2 more birds later and have them in the same coop or would i be better of buying at the same time ?


As for buying birds, you'd be best going for 3-4 because if you have two and one passes you'll end up with a very lonely bird. You can mix some breeds with others, pekins are quite tough little things so should do well with most small breeds.
It's MUCH easier to get all the birds at the same time, as an existing flock doesn't always welcome newcomers and it can take time (and stress) to introduce them.
I'd recommend that you get a decent book, I probably have about 10 of the most popular and I'd only suggest Choosing and keeping chickens - Chris Graham and Starting with chickens - Katie Thear. Almost all others out at the moment aren't worth reading lol
The Chris Graham book has better and more detailed info on breeds and a more modern approach.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> As for buying birds, you'd be best going for 3-4 because if you have two and one passes you'll end up with a very lonely bird. You can mix some breeds with others, pekins are quite tough little things so should do well with most small breeds.
> It's MUCH easier to get all the birds at the same time, as an existing flock doesn't always welcome newcomers and it can take time (and stress) to introduce them.
> I'd recommend that you get a decent book, I probably have about 10 of the most popular and I'd only suggest Choosing and keeping chickens - Chris Graham and Starting with chickens - Katie Thear. Almost all others out at the moment aren't worth reading lol
> The Chris Graham book has better and more detailed info on breeds and a more modern approach.


 
I prefer David Scrivener's books myself but they tend to be when you have kept chucks a while. But well worth the read.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chickens, are great, we have around 70. Which of all of pekins, except 3 rhode islands.
They are a great species of chickens, cute, cuddly, and friendly, and they aren't actually that bad layers. If you do choose to go for pekin, and want a coop, drop me a PM and I can sort a coop and some chickens.
Good luck on your choice.


----------

